# Starting Point



## Lightningdrink (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Here's my financial breakdown. Age: 24 (soon to be 25).

Investments—65,355 (S&P 500, Berkshire Hathaway, Royal Bank of Canada, Suncor [most investments in S&P 500])
Cash—5,021
Liabilities—(1,491)* Note this -1,491 has is not accumulating interest
Net worth—68,885

At this point I'm trying to find a way to increase my income from employment. After graduating with a Bachelor's Degree (Honours) in 2016 I have not found a professional job in my field. In September 2018 I will be completing a Master's Degree in History. The university will give me funding equivalent to about $1,000/month after tuition and administration expenses based on grades earned in undergrad. I'm hoping that working my non-professional "fun" job will leave me with $2,500/month in income, but this is not a guarantee. My base expenses are just over $1,000/month.

Any suggestions on improving my income? My first full year out of university working I earned about $30,000. While I enjoy investing building wealth on a this income seems like a difficult position. I feel like the rate of increase even at a net worth around $70,000 is plateauing. While I'm hoping a Master's Degree will help my job prospects, but I don't have huge expectations. 

Thanks, 
Lightning


----------

